# New From Florida



## stork1919 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey from Florida. Just getting back into bow hunting figure i would check this site out since one of my friends turned me on to it. Thanks Marshrabbit.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT!!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* stork1919. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## stork1919 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks You all.


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

What part of FL? Jacksonville here


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## stork1919 (Aug 3, 2010)

i am from Melbourne


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## woodysan (Jul 27, 2010)

*Hi !*

 Welcome,I live in Cocoa. Woody


----------



## Rawhide1 (Jun 2, 2010)

were about florida do you live? i'm in sarasota and just getting into bow hunting.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

welcome Stork1919 and Rawhide 1 also, Jax Bch here...


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## stork1919 (Aug 3, 2010)

Rawhide i live in melbourne. i am also getting back into bow hunting.


----------

